# Tints



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Thinking of getting my car tinted. More privacy. Anyone have them? Noticeable difference?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve had tinted windows from day one driving. Nary a problem or complaint.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I’m in Texas and it’s almost a requirement to have tinted windows due to the summer heat. Can’t recall one vehicle I’ve had that hasn’t been tinted.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Here in Texas, I can feel a definite temperature different between sunlight coming through side widows (tinted) and front windshield (not tinted). I completely agree, tint is a necessity here.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You should get some kind of ceramic tint as it blocks out heat a little better


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

In NJ, tinting is only allowed on back side and rear windows unless you get a medical exemption.

Check your local laws first. Too many of the places that sell/do tints will just take your money and figure it's your problem.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I had to remove my tint to pass inspection for Uber. I'm surprised how many Uber people in the airport parking lot apparently tint their windows after the inspection, or they pay someone to pass their car with the tint.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I had to remove my tint to pass inspection for Uber. I'm surprised how many Uber people in the airport parking lot apparently tint their windows after the inspection, or they pay someone to pass their car with the tint.


What's Uber's policy on tinting?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

For safety and because I'm a female night driver I have not tinted. I want all the visibility I can get of anyone around the outside of my vehicle. :smiles:


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Thinking of getting my car tinted. More privacy. Anyone have them? Noticeable difference?


I have tinted windows, sides and rear. It is just under the local limit, which i think is 39%. Still, it makes backing up a little more challenging. The worst part though, is i get followed by the local sheriff's fairly often. I am a by-the-book driver, though, so they haven't pulled me over, yet.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Thinking of getting my car tinted. More privacy. Anyone have them? Noticeable difference?


It helps just wouldn't get them to dark kind of hard to see at night, and in the rain, and backing up


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I thought all cars had tinted windows. Not for privacy but for the heat. Florida is , after all, the sunshine state


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

I just made a purchase and debated about the tinting. I like the appearance but I don't like the visibility - mostly for personal use if I have a full car and driving through the mountains. But for sure the appearance is nicer I think.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I am getting tinted today (Scot Irish we can always use a good tinting :laugh ...sorry it's early..

Anyways .. 50% all sides except windshield is legal in Minnesota. ... Think I am going to do 50% for the back sides and 25-30% front sides . I need to test visibility for drivers side before I decide. I hate the sun beating down on me.. It makes you tired and uncomfortable faster than a overcast day

Hope this helps..sourced ..https://instamotor.com/blog/window-tinting-laws-50-states


----------



## Tide (Mar 12, 2019)

I've got 5% all around and then 50% on the entire windshield. Makes a huge difference.



dauction said:


> I am getting tinted today (Scot Irish we can always use a good tinting :laugh ...sorry it's early..
> 
> Anyways .. 50% all sides except windshield is legal in Minnesota. ... Think I am going to do 50% for the back sides and 25-30% front sides . I need to test visibility for drivers side before I decide. I hate the sun beating down on me.. It makes you tired and uncomfortable faster than a overcast day


Are your back windows already tinted? If they aren't you want to switch up the plan. Back windows need to be darker than the front.

You won't have any issues with visibility with 25. Once you get down to 15 or lower is when it takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Check your local laws first. Too many of the places that sell/do tints will just take your money and figure it's your problem.


This. I had tinted windows that were illegal because they were all at 35% on my old car. At the time, I didn't know they were illegal. I never did get pulled over, but I did have cops follow me a lot.

If you can get a medical waiver, you can get any %. The tint guy told me to go to the optometrist and say I'm sensitive to light to get the waiver. I am sensitive to light, but not sure I want to get a waiver because I prefer not to be followed by the cops.


----------



## Tide (Mar 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you can get a medical waiver, you can get any %. The tint guy told me to go to the optometrist and say I'm sensitive to light to get the waiver. I am sensitive to light, but not sure I want to get a waiver because I prefer not to be followed by the cops.


Super easy process in Texas for side windows. The windshield is a bit tricky. You're letter from the doctor must say that it is required for whatever condition you have. My previous letter said it was recommended. Went to court for a ticket and found that one out.

Anytime I get pulled over I just hand them the exemption letter the state provides. Most of the time they don't even read half of it and hand it back. Back on the road we go.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tide said:


> Anytime I get pulled over I just hand them the exemption letter the state provides. Most of the time they don't even read half of it and hand it back. Back on the road we go.


Yes with a waiver you aren't getting a ticket, but you're at more risk of getting pulled over. I follow traffic laws, but I still want to alleviate getting pulled over.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

dauction said:


> I am getting tinted today (Scot Irish we can always use a good tinting :laugh ...sorry it's early..
> 
> Anyways .. 50% all sides except windshield is legal in Minnesota. ... Think I am going to do 50% for the back sides and 25-30% front sides . I need to test visibility for drivers side before I decide. I hate the sun beating down on me.. It makes you tired and uncomfortable faster than a overcast day
> 
> ...


What does 4" on the front side for Michigan mean?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OK ..I went with 20% Rear and Back window , 50% Front Sides AND there is a clear tint (Called "Air" )that can be used on Windshields that block out 99% of UV rays and reduces heat by 43% .. I went with that as well ..$380. What a difference on the inside ...driving right into the sun and felt 100% better

Anyone in the St Cloud area.. "Extreme Tinting" over is St Joe ..professional work fair price












itsablackmarket said:


> What does 4" on the front side for Michigan mean?


Top of your windshield


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You should get some kind of ceramic tint as it blocks out heat a little better


Hey Kody special shout out to you..I read your post then went searching.. Seen this Video and immediately called the tinter to make sure he had "ceramic tint..as Much as the "cool" look is good I prefer ACTUALLY being COOL in the car ..and passengers. I hate the sun beating down on me. .. I had him put a ceramic clear tint on thewindhield as well..99% UV and knocks heat down 43%

here's the Video


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dauction said:


> Hey Kody special shout out to you..I read your post then went searching.. Seen this Video and immediately called the tinter to make sure he had "ceramic tint..as Much as the "cool" look is good I prefer ACTUALLY being COOL in the car ..and passengers. I hate the sun beating down on me. .. I had him put a ceramic clear tint on thewindhield as well..99% UV and knocks heat down 43%
> 
> here's the Video


Actually I didnt realize you can get clear ceramic tint for the front lol maybe on the next car when I trade my car in soon


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I love tinted windows but where I live in NY, it’s not worth tinting the front windows or the cops will be right on you. My cars are pitch black all the way around in the rear but that’s about it. Plus, I find myself crossing into Canada every blue moon and I don’t know their policy so I don’t bother tinting my front windows, but if they we’re legal I would.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

Tide said:


> Super easy process in Texas for side windows. The windshield is a bit tricky. You're letter from the doctor must say that it is required for whatever condition you have. My previous letter said it was recommended. Went to court for a ticket and found that one out.
> 
> Anytime I get pulled over I just hand them the exemption letter the state provides. Most of the time they don't even read half of it and hand it back. Back on the road we go.


How much tint do you put on the front windshield? Is it enough to keep the sunlight from heating the phone ?


----------



## Tide (Mar 12, 2019)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> How much tint do you put on the front windshield? Is it enough to keep the sunlight from heating the phone ?


I've had both 35 and 50. With ac running 35 might do the trick. I don't keep my phone on the dash though so I can't confirm.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

Tide said:


> I've had both 35 and 50. With ac running 35 might do the trick. I don't keep my phone on the dash though so I can't confirm.


Oh ok, and how do you attach your phone ? Is there a better way other than windshield?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Don't want to make it political, but any surprise that CA and NY are 70%? 

I have 10% on the back and none on the front. I think pax appreciate the tint, especially when it's hot.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> Don't want to make it political, but any surprise that CA and NY are 70%?
> 
> I have 10% on the back and none on the front. I think pax appreciate the tint, especially when it's hot.


Oh logisglow it is political also from an angle of constant state lobbyists that uber and lfyt have in congressmans pockets, tax incentives and increases and scurrying around state regulations usual leads to us drivers getting screwed even though we feel everything is A-ok. Food for thought


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I had to remove my tint to pass inspection for Uber. I'm surprised how many Uber people in the airport parking lot apparently tint their windows after the inspection, or they pay someone to pass their car with the tint.


Weird. My Camry I bought used apparently "limo tint" windows, which are illegal in Texas. I loved them and it passed both Uber and Texas state inspections.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

dauction said:


> View attachment 313026
> 
> 
> OK ..I went with 20% Rear and Back window , 50% Front Sides AND there is a clear tint (Called "Air" )that can be used on Windshields that block out 99% of UV rays and reduces heat by 43% .. I went with that as well ..$380. What a difference on the inside ...driving right into the sun and felt 100% better
> ...


This air tint stuff sounds amazing. That's god damn revolutionary to me. Driving into the sun at sunrise and sunset is the worst crap ever.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm constantly getting reported by other drivers as being an HOV lane violator due to my window tint. (lighter in front, dark in back.)










After numerous battles with the state, they finally put it in the system as me being an Ant.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Thinking of getting my car tinted. More privacy. Anyone have them? Noticeable difference?


Just make sure the tint is legal, some States ticket you for too dark of a tint.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Just make sure the tint is legal, some States ticket you for too dark of a tint.


I did the tints to the legal limits in Va and I love them! I get my privacy now


----------



## Tide (Mar 12, 2019)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> Oh ok, and how do you attach your phone ? Is there a better way other than windshield?


I've got it under my radio where the cups holders are basically.

If you do get the windshield done spend the extra money for a ceramic film.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I got 3M Crystalline CR40 installed on all my side windows and the back. As long as my windshield isn't facing the afternoon sun, the black car isn't an oven inside even when it's been sitting for hours. Heat's never an issue with the air conditioner running.


----------

